# Tivo HD on Mac OSX and Toast Tivo Transfer.



## hughes40 (Feb 13, 2008)

Since there is no search function here, I will post with caution. 

Ok, I just purchased a Tivo HD, my 1st issue is that when i installed
a external hard drive, it didn't take. 2nd, I installed toast 8 with tivo
transfer. I can see all the content, but some of it cannot be transfer due to 
the ridiculous copyright DRM. How, can i bypass that, so i can transfer video
to my ipod video. Is it impossible?


----------

